

Kevin Rose Goes Part-Time at Google Ventures to Find His True North Again - k-mcgrady
http://recode.net/2014/08/15/kevin-rose-goes-part-time-at-google-ventures-to-find-his-true-north-again/

======
shiftpgdn
Silly question: Doesn't this violate any sort of non-compete that Google would
setup? I know they're usually gentlemen's agreements but what was the point of
the acqui-hire of Milk if everyone quits afterwords?

~~~
Scorpiono
Not a silly question at all, I'm also interested.

